# Banding Question - Open Wound?



## quiltnchik (Jul 2, 2012)

I banded my buckling at 8 weeks old (on June 16).  His sack is dry and looks like it should, but I noticed he wasn't acting normal this evening (laying around, not wanting to move much), and found an open sore at the base of the band (the band it cutting through like it should, but appears to be leaving the flesh raw where it is).  It's not bleeding, there's no smell, no oozing, etc., and it looks like there's a very thin piece of flesh still holding the sack in place.  I sprayed it good with Blu-Kote to prevent infection and put him back in the pasture with his dam and sister.  Has anyone else ever run into this after banding?  I bought a wether last year who was banded the day I bought him, and I don't remember him having any of these problems.  Could my guy have gotten caught on something when playing and caused the problem, or is there something else going on?  He did get his CDT the day he was banded.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds like you did as I would have done in your place.  If he's acting like he's in pain then you might add a shot of banamine.  But just watch beyond that.

Also don't be complacent that his attitude is due to the sack.  If he's sick you could miss it by putting it all on that.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jul 2, 2012)

He's eating grass, drinking water and nursing - he just doesn't seem to be his "usual self."  He's twitching his tail a lot (especially after we sprayed him with the Blu-Kote) and is obviously hurting.  Can goats have aspirin for pain?


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's what we use here for pain relief depending on the situation:

Asprin  325 mg per 10# of body weight orally

Ibuprofen(liquid)  2x childrens dose by weight orally (Do NOT use more than 48 hours)

Banamine  (Rx)0.25 ml / 25#  IM injection


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 2, 2012)

Has it been hot there?

With calves, at this point I would check carefully for flies and/or maggots around the band.  Also, in calves, its not uncommon to have a sore come up around the band, esp if there was a wrinkle under it.  Since we are talking about an open wound in an area with compromised bloodflow, he should be VERY carefully watched for infection.  The sac may or may not swell, depends on which side of the band the infection is on.

Have some antibiotics on stand by.  I highly recommend something like banamine or ibuphrofen  to help with the swelling right now.

Also, be very careful to not get "tunnel vision", pay attention to the rest of him too........his being off may be related to something you havent noticed.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jul 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Has it been hot there?
> 
> With calves, at this point I would check carefully for flies and/or maggots around the band.  Also, in calves, its not uncommon to have a sore come up around the band, esp if there was a wrinkle under it.  Since we are talking about an open wound in an area with compromised bloodflow, he should be VERY carefully watched for infection.  The sac may or may not swell, depends on which side of the band the infection is on.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  There's absolutely no swelling and/or heat, and he has no fever.  There are no flies and/or maggots around the band, and I did spray liberally with Blu-Kote.  I did find one site online that mentioned sores around the band, but I can't locate it now and it doesn't seem to be a common thing (unless I'm not using the correct search string).  I'll give him some of my grandson's liquid ibuprofen tomorrow to help with the pain and then keep an eye on him and see if that makes a difference in his demeanor.  I think next year we're going to surgically castrate any bucklings in the first week - this is just far too stressful


----------



## PattySh (Jul 3, 2012)

I have on a few occasions when a banded castration is just dangling by the spermatic cords  for several days clipped it off with a scalpel if the animal seemed to kick at it and was uncomfortable or the area was bothered by flys. Then cleaned it with chlorahexidine and water and put a big dab of ointment on the area. I've had this happen to calves and kids. Area heals fast afterwards.


----------

